# Looking four H & R Race springs



## gobione (Nov 22, 2006)

I searched the database and nothing on this topic.
So, anyone know where I can get the H&R Race Springs for my '83 UrQ?
All I can locate are the Sport... I had those on my 01 A4... like the Race better.
JM


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Looking four H & R Race springs (gobione)*

i don't think they make them in Race.
I just sold a brand new set of Sport springs to Steven Buchholz and in the box they came with a H&R catalog; i don't recall them being offered in Race settings.
check with http://parts4vw.com/
guy is very helpful.
-geoff


----------



## gobione (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Looking four H & R Race springs (garrege)*

thanks, I'll check the site out.
jim


----------

